
Actual Pinocchio Tale in the Making? - Interview with a robot (NYTimes) - ether
http://clementco.com/blog/index.php/2010/07/pinocchio/
======
ether
Yeah that's what came up to my mind at first. But it feels a little different.
When you talk to Eliza, you know it's fake, but based on the video, the more
you talk to this robot, the more you start to feel like you are talking to a
human..... with a very low intelligence. And it's kinda creepy.

------
ether
The robot's algorithm is based on a real live human being.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Can anyone say "Eliza" ??

